# طريقة الانتخاب و حساب عدد الافراد



## bob (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*كيفية الانتخاب:*
*١. يتعرف الناخب على مكان اللجنة الفرعية المقيد بها بالوسائل المختلفة التي تعلن عنها اللجنة العليا للانتخابات*
*٢. يتوجه يوم الانتخابات خلال المواعيد المقررة من الثامنة صباحاً حتى السابعة مساء إلى مقر اللجنة الفرعية*
*٣. يقدم لرئيس اللجنة أوأحد أعضائها بطاقة الرقم القومي للتحقق من شخصيته*
*٤. بالنسبة لانتخابات مجلس الشعب - يتسلم من رئيس اللجنة بطاقتي انتخاب أحدهما للنظام الفردي والأخرى بلون مختلف لنظام القوائم*
*٥.  يتوجه بهما خلف الساتر، ويؤشر بالقلم أمام اثنين من المرشحين داخل  بطاقة  النظام الفردي، ويؤشر أمام قائمة واحدة بالبطاقة الخاصة بنظام  القوائم*
*٦. يقوم بطي كل ورقة على حدة، ويعود لرئيس اللجنة لوضع كل ورقة في الصندوق المخصص لها*
*٧. يقوم بغمس إصبع الإبهام باليد اليسرى في زجاجة الحبر الفسفوري*
* وبالنسبة لانتخابات مجلس الشورى تتبع ذات الإجراءات الخاصة بانتخابات مجلس الشعب.*

*تحديد النتائج وفقا للقائمة النسبية*
*ملاحظات عامة*
*1 الانتخابات بالقوائم جولة وحدة يعنى مفيش إعادة فى نظام القوائم*
*2   ـ بطاقة التصويت مستقلة والصندوق أيضا . يأخذ الناخب ورقتين احدهما   للقوائم النسبية ، والأخرى للنظام الفردي وبعد التصويت يضع الأولى في   الصندوق المخصص والثانية في الصندوق الأخر المخصص .*
*3 يختار الناخب احد القوائم وملوش دعوة خالص بالمرشحين ، يعنى لا يختار مرشح ..... يعلم على القائمة كلها وإلا صوته حيبطل .*
*4 يتم فرز الأصوات لنظام القوائم ولا يعلن عن النتائج إلا بعد انتهاء مراحل العملية الانتخابية الثلاثة للتأكد من نسبة الإبعاد*
*ونأتى لنموذج انتخابات قوائم نسبيه*
*نفترض إن عندنا 5 قوائم*
*قائمة أ ، قائمه ب ، قائمة ج ، قائمة د ، قائمة هـ*

*نفترض إن عدد الأصوات الصحيحة 100000 صوت في دائرة مطروح*

*ونفترض إن عدد الأصوات الصحيحة 2000000 صوت على مستوى الجمهورية*
*القائمة رقم أ حصلت على 35000 صوت*
*القائمة رقم ب حصلت على 26000 صوت*
*القائمة رقم ج حصلت على 17000 صوت*
*القائمة رقم د حصلت على 15000 صوت*
*القائمة رقم ه حصلت على 7000 صوت*

*تمر عمليه تحديد النتائج وتوزيع المقاعد ب 5 خطوات*

*الخطوة الأولى :*
*تحديد  ما يسمى نسبه الإبعاد وهى ضرورة حصول الحزب على نسبة معينة من اجمالى عدد  الأصوات على مستوى  الجمهورية حتى يكون له حق في مقاعد البرلمان ونسبه  الإبعاد عندنا .....  متخوفش ...... لأنها بسيطة خالص نص في المائة*
*....... يعنى 5 أصوات عن كل 1000 صوت على مستوى الجمهورية .*
*نشوف هل تخطت القوائم الخمسة نسبه الإبعاد وله لا*
*ح تقول لي ازاى اطلع نسبة الإبعاد؟*
*تمام*
*كده يتم قسمة عدد الأصوات الصحيحة على مستوى الجمهورية على نصف بالمائة*
*2000000 × .05% = 10000 صوت*
*كده عندنا نسبة الإبعاد 10000 صوت لازم كل حزب يحصل عليهم عشان يكون لقوائمه الحق في حصد المقاعد*
*فى النموذج الخاص بنا نجد ان الحزب ه لم يستطيع الحصول على نسبه الإبعاد المطلوبة وهى 10000 صوت*
*ونجد ان القوائم الاربعه الأخرى تخطت نسبه الإبعاد*
*فيتم استبعاد القائمة رقم هـ*

*نأتى للخطوة الثانية : ــ*
*الخطوة الثانية فيها نقوم باستبعاد أصوات القائمة هـ( التي لم يتخطى حزبها نسبه الإبعاد ) من مجموع أصوات الدائرة كالاتى : ـ*
*100000 - 7000 = 93000 صوت*

*نأتى بعدها للخطوة الثالثة : ـ*
*فى الخطوة الثالثة نستخرج حاجة اسمها المعامل الانتخابي .... طب ازاى نستخرج هذا المعامل ؟*
*نستخرج المعامل الانتخابي بقسمة عدد الأصوات الصحيحة في الدائرة يعنى 93000 صوت على عدد*
*مقاعد الدائرة يعنى على 4 كالآتي : ـ*
*93000 ÷ 4 = 23250*
*بكده أصبح عندنا معامل انتخابي وهو 23250 لننتقل الى الخطوة الأخرى*

*الخطوة الرابعة : ـ*
*وهى توزيع المقاعد على القوائم وده يتم ازاى ؟*
*يتم بقسمة أصوات كل قائمة على المعامل الانتخابي اللى هو 23250*
*1 القائمة أ*
*35000 ÷23250 = 1        "ويتبقى "11750*
*بكده تأخذ القائمة أ مقعد ويبقى لها 11750 صوت متبقي*
*2 القائمة ب*
*26000 ÷ 23250 = 1        ويتبقى 2750*
*وبذلك تأخذ القائمة ب مقعد من الاربعه ويبقى لها 2750 صوت متبقي*
*3 القائمة ج*
*17000 ÷ 23250 = طبعا لا تصلح القسمة .... وبكده لا تحصل على اى مقعد*
*ويتبقى لها 17000 صوت*
*4 القائمة د*
*15000 ÷ 23250 = برضوا لا تصلح القسمة ويتبقى لها 15000 صوت*
*حد حيقول القائمة هـ راحت فين ... القائمة هـ تم استبعادها لان حزبها لم يحصل على النسبة المطلوبة على مستوى الجمهورية*
*بذلك تم توزيع عدد مقعدين على القائمة أ والقائمة ب مقعد لكلا منهما ... ويبقى لسه مقعدين نوزعهم ازاى ؟*
*نأتى للمرحلة الخامسة والأخيرة*

*الخطوة الخامسة : ـ*
*وسوف يتبع في الانتخابات طريقة من ضمن طريقتين تسمى طريقة الباقي الأقوى*
*نقوم ترتيب القوائم تنازليا حسب الأصوات الباقية لها .... يعنى صاحبة أعلى الأصوات الباقية الأول وبعدها اللي تليها*
*1 ـ القائمة ج 17000 صوت*
*2 ـ القائمة د 15000 صوت*
*3 ـ القائمة أ 11750 صوت*
*4 ـالقائمة ب 2750 صوت*

*وهنا نعطى القائمة ج المقعد الثالث ، والقائمة د يكون من نصيبها المقعد الرابع*
*وبذلك   تكون النتيجة النهائية توزيع المقاعد الأربعه على القوائم أ ، ب ، ج ، د   لكل قائمة مقعد وهذا مع الوضع في الاعتبار أن القائمة أ كانت حاصلة على   35000 صوت بما يزيد على القائمة ج 17000 صوت بأكثر من ضعفين ،، وكذلك الحال   بالنسبة للقائمة د ومع ذلك حصلت جميعها على مقاعد متساوية*

*ولا   غرابه في ذلك لان ـ كما قلنا ـ لكل نظام انتخابي ـ مهما كان ايجابيات   وسلبيات ، ولم يتم التعرف عالمياً على نظام انتخابي عادل بنسبة 100%*

*ملحوظة:*
*تم   إضافة مادة جديدة إلى قانون الإنتخابات  تنص علي معالجة تشريعية لحالة  عدم  إكمال نسبة العمال والفلاحين من القوائم الحزبية وذلك إذا ما أسفر  توزيع  مقاعد المجلس من الناجحين في هذه القوائم بناء علي نتيجة الاقتراع  علي نقص  هذه النسبة، وذلك في أي دائرة من الدوائر، وفي هذه الحالة عالج  القانون ذلك  النقص بوضع نظام المعامل الانتخابي  وهو أن يتم قسمة عدد   الأصوات التي حصلت عليها كل قائمة في أي دائرة من الدوائر علي عدد الأعضاء   المنتخبين الناجحين في هذه القوائم وأن حاصل هذه القسمة يمثل المعامل   الانتخابي، وبناء علي ذلك سيتم اختيار أقل معامل انتخابي في هذه القوائم   ويتم استكمال القائمة به بشرط أن يتم الاستكمال من العمال والفلاحين   الموجودين في القائمة ذات المعامل الانتخابي الأقل، وبذلك تتم معالجة حالة   عدم إكتمال نسبة العمال والفلاحين في القوائم الحزبية، سيما أن تعديل   الفقرة الخامسة من المادة الثالثة كما هو مقترح بمرسوم القانون قد يؤدي إلي   احتمال توافر حالة عدم إكتمال نسبة العمال والفلاحين فيكون حلها عن طريق   استكمالها وفقا لما سبق





*


----------



## tasoni queena (18 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا بوب للموضوع الحلو

انا سمعت عن موضوع الاستكمال للعمال والفلاحين

الان فى قناة اسمها الاسكندرية ( شبكات المحروسة )

جايبة مرشحين اسكندرية كل الدوائر كل واحد بيتكلم عن نفسه


----------



## girgis2 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرااا لتعبك*​


----------



## zezza (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا لتعبك طبعا يا بوب 
بس معلش شوية اسئلة 

اولا : العمليات الحسابية دى انا ليا علاقة بيها وقت الانتخاب ولا ده شغل الحكومة وقت فرز الاصوات ؟؟!!

ثانيا : القوائم المشتركة دى كل دايرة ليها مجموعة من القوائم ولا هى قوائم واحدة على مستوى الجمهورية ؟؟!
يعنى القائمة بتختلف من دايرة لدايرة و محافظة لمحافظة ؟!!

ثالثا : يا ريت افهم ازاى الانتخابات هتبقى على 3 مراحل ؟؟! و يا ترى التلات مراحل دول هيبقوا على الفردى و القوائم ولا على الفردى بس ؟؟!

رابعا هو فيه فرق بين الفردى و المستقل ؟!!

معلش انا طولت بس بجد لاول مرة احس انى تايهة و مش فاهمة ابدا 
و المفروض كمان انى افهم المخدومين بتوعى اللى 95% منهم لا بيعرف يقرا ولا يكتب فلازم اكون فاهمة اوى عشان اقدر اوصل المعلومة 

اكيد فى اسئلة تانية بس لما افتكر *


----------



## bob (18 نوفمبر 2011)

> شكرا بوب للموضوع الحلو
> 
> انا سمعت عن موضوع الاستكمال للعمال والفلاحين
> 
> ...


*
نورتي يا كوينا و يا ريت تفدينا لو في حد كويس*


> *شكرااا لتعبك*


*نورتني بمرورك*


> *اولا : العمليات الحسابية دى انا ليا علاقة بيها وقت الانتخاب ولا ده شغل الحكومة وقت فرز الاصوات ؟؟!!*


*لا ده شغل الحكومة بس ده بيشرح ازاي حيختاروا الاعضاء من القوايم*


> *ثانيا : القوائم المشتركة دى كل دايرة ليها مجموعة من القوائم ولا هى قوائم واحدة على مستوى الجمهورية ؟؟!*


*كل دايرة و ليها قوائم*


> *ثالثا : يا ريت افهم ازاى الانتخابات هتبقى على 3 مراحل  ؟؟! و يا ترى التلات مراحل دول هيبقوا على الفردى و القوائم ولا على الفردى  بس ؟؟!*


*بصي بصراحة انا مش متداخل اوي في السياسة بس بقول اللي بعرفه
ال 3 مراحل دي حيقسموا فيها محافظات مصر علي 3 مرات علشان يقدروا يامنوا الانتخابات و طبعا حتبقي علي كله*


> *رابعا هو فيه فرق بين الفردى و المستقل ؟!!*


*لا الفردي هو المستقل*
*لو في اي اسئلة تاني اتفضلي بيها و انا علي قد ما اعرف ححاول اجاوب*


----------



## bob (18 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## zezza (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*تمام اوى 
طب القائمة دى بيبقى فيها  اكتر من حزب و تيار يعنى مشكل ....ولا كل قائمة بتضم الاحزاب و التيارات اللى زى بعض؛يعنى مثلا قائمة للاشتراكين و قايمة الاسلامين و هكذا 

معلش تعباك معايا 
*


----------



## bob (18 نوفمبر 2011)

zezza قال:


> *تمام اوى
> طب القائمة دى بيبقى فيها  اكتر من حزب و تيار يعنى مشكل ....ولا كل قائمة بتضم الاحزاب و التيارات اللى زى بعض؛يعنى مثلا قائمة للاشتراكين و قايمة الاسلامين و هكذا
> 
> معلش تعباك معايا
> *


*هي دي التحالفات*


----------



## zezza (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*معلش برضه فى حاجة 
حضرتك قلت ان كل دايرة او محافظة بيبقى القوائم فيها مختلفة 
بس اللى انا فهمته من الصورة دى ان اللى موجود هما خمس قوائم بس ...يعنى استمبة واحدة مش هيبقى فيها تغير بعد كدة صح ؟!!

بمعنى تانى انا وقت الانتخابات لما يدونى ورقة القوائم هتبقى بالشكل اللى فى الصورة دى ولا هتختلف !!!*


----------



## bob (19 نوفمبر 2011)

> *بس اللى انا فهمته من الصورة دى ان اللى موجود هما خمس قوائم بس ...يعنى استمبة واحدة مش هيبقى فيها تغير بعد كدة صح ؟!!*


*لا مفيش تغيير في التكتلات بس طبعا مع اختلاف الاعضاء داخل كل قايمة من التكتلات الموجودة
*


> *
> بمعنى تانى انا وقت الانتخابات لما يدونى ورقة القوائم هتبقى بالشكل اللى فى الصورة دى ولا هتختلف !!!*


*حتبقي زي الصورة اللي فيها كيف تنتخب* *و مش حيبقي موجود اسم و لا شعار اي حزب بس في رموز يعني مثلا الكتلة المصرية شعارها عين حورس و هكذا ....*


----------



## zezza (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*تقريبا فهمت 
شكرا مستر بوب تعبتك معايا *


----------



## bob (19 نوفمبر 2011)

zezza قال:


> *تقريبا فهمت
> شكرا مستر بوب تعبتك معايا *


*نو مفيش تعب و انا مش مستر ممكن تقولي بوب حاف كده من غير اضافات *:smile02


----------



## tasoni queena (19 نوفمبر 2011)

> نورتي يا كوينا و يا ريت تفدينا لو في حد كويس



معظم الاقباط استقروا فى دائرة الاسكندرية الاولى على 

صفوان محمد صفوان

عبد الفتاح محمد عبد الفتاح


----------

